# Best i over the counter sleeping pills



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Just woke up late to a 5pm shift im

Livid as its not something I ever do.

Tried staying awake silly amounts of hours. Tried battering the gym. I still only sleep like 4 hours at night then end up sleeping again at 1ish cause keep eyes open.

Where can I get the best sleeping pills.

I'm not on Any gear


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nytols,not the herbal sh1t but the proper chemical stuff.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

none work for me mate, id just order some zopi off the net


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

If you have no other choice but to get sleeping tablets nytol 1 a day (take 2)

or boots on make (no difference)

but it's a slippery slope with sleeping tablets


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Eighth of weed.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

watch Stoke play


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sleepeaze from boots is pretty good or melatonin


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

L11 said:


> Eighth of weed.


This haha proper herbal remedy


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Mate drop me a message on here, ill send you a sample of a sleeping supplement we sell loads of, its awesome ! Much better than Nytol, 5Htp or most other things ive tried


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

gycraig said:


> Just woke up late to a 5pm shift im
> 
> Livid as its not something I ever do.
> 
> ...


Melatonin 3-6 mg with Benadryl (diphenhydramine) 100 mg two hours before bed and it will work nicely,

Just there is a catch them not sold as OTC in uk or Ireland but are sold OTC in US - you can buy it on E-Bay

For Benadryl (diphenhydramine) 1000 50 mg pills and Melatonin 3 mg 300 pils I payed something like 35 £

Can last you for years!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ordered 60 x 10mg melatonin from ebay last week for £9.40


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

ALRI Comatose worked really well for me one time when the stims just wouldn't wear off and I needed to sleep.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

5htp and zma help for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One a night Nytol work a treat for me, best thing l have ever used TBH.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Milky said:


> One a night Nytol work a treat for me, best thing l have ever used TBH.


nytol is Diphenhydramine = Benadryl just 1000% more expensive , you can get Benadryl 1000 50 mg

Diphenhydramine for 25 £ !!!!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> watch Stoke play


Tell him not to watch my great liverpool fc or he might go into a coma after 10 mins


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

benki11 said:


> nytol is Diphenhydramine = Benadryl just 1000% more expensive , you can get Benadryl 1000 50 mg
> 
> Diphenhydramine for 25 £ !!!!!


Do they sell them in Asda ?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Milky said:


> Do they sell them in Asda ?


No only EBay -Us


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

benki11 said:


> No only EBay -Us


Ah balls to that mate, easier to pop to Asda and l am not stuck for £4 :thumbup1:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ah balls to that mate, easier to pop to Asda and l am not stuck for £4 :thumbup1:


but you get 1000 pils 50 mg in Asda 14 25mg pills

that's lot more then £4 if you ask me


----------

